# Is this BBA?



## Filip Krupa (10 Jun 2018)

Any idea?


----------



## Edvet (11 Jun 2018)

Looks like it. Are those artificial leaves?


----------



## Filip Krupa (19 Jun 2018)

Yes, I admit in shame!

These silk plants get moved between my Oscar tank and shrimp tank.
My RCS go to TOWN on this algea.



Here is an after pic!


----------



## Edvet (19 Jun 2018)

Get shrimp in the Oscar tank..................................uhhh................no ....wait. Let's not


----------



## Filip Krupa (19 Jun 2018)

Edvet said:


> Get shrimp in the Oscar tank..................................uhhh................no ....wait. Let's not



That's a good suggestion.

For an overpopulation problem!


----------



## Barbara Turner (19 Jun 2018)

What that plant really needs is a good trim... (joking)


----------



## peaches (19 Jun 2018)

I wonder if cherry shrimp are better algae eaters than amano?


----------



## Filip Krupa (19 Jun 2018)

peaches said:


> I wonder if cherry shrimp are better algae eaters than amano?



Ive no experience with amanos, but my RCS have been algea eating machines!
Ive had this nano tank set up for a couple of months and no algea so far was able to gain a foothold.
There are 3 otos in there too.


----------



## peaches (19 Jun 2018)

I have 6 amano shrimp who are slightly lazy slugs who hide amongst the bogwood and come out when the fish food comes in.  The fish dont bother them, but rarely do I see them eating diatoms.  I have had cherry shrimp in the past and they were always out and about in the tank on plant leaves etc.  The reason I didnt get cherries this time was I have 12 dwarf rainbows, they are only juveniles of an inch to an inch and a quarter, but I was concerned that when their small mouths grew bigger they would pick off the cherry shrimps.  The amano shrimp at the moment are the same size.  I might be doing the amano an injustice as they have only been in the tank a week, and its likely they will be moulting, one has moulted already.  An odd one wanders out from time to time and searches the dwarf hairgrass carpet for crumbs, ignoring the brown algae/diatoms.


----------



## Filip Krupa (19 Jun 2018)

Hi Peaches,

Is it possible they are not true amanos?

My cherries devour diatomes.
I used to have diatomes growing on clay pots in my oscar tank. They would be gone in 2 hrs after moving a pot to the shrimp tank.

Fil


----------



## peaches (20 Jun 2018)

Filip Krupa said:


> Hi Peaches,
> 
> Is it possible they are not true amanos?
> 
> ...


Filip it is entirely possible.  The shop I bought them from (independent) had written algae eating shrimp on the tank.  I pointed to it and I said are you sure these are Amano?  I had asked for Amano shrimp after walking round all the tanks.  The man said yes yes they are they eat the algae from plants.   They are bigger than cherry shrimp and I did think they LOOKED like Amano.  Who knows?

I have bought some new Amano from a different place and they are all over the algae now  The new ones are smaller but so far more active.  I know I could probably get some mollies or guppies to eat the diatoms but to be honest I dont want livebearers, I kept them for years and Im so over them.

The otos I received (two only, I wanted 6) are eating the smaller amounts of algae on the front glass, which is mostly clean.  I have deliberately left the diatoms on the sides and back but they havent got the message.  I have 5 nerites which I hope will soon tackle the back of the tank and the wood.  I am going to drive a bit further next week and pick up some more otos to make up the group.  Annoyingly I got sent 3 cory which are either pygmy or habrosus, to make up for the deficit.  I was refunded though.


----------



## peaches (20 Jun 2018)

What do you think?


----------



## Filip Krupa (21 Jun 2018)

peaches said:


> What do you think?View attachment 116009



I wouldn't know, sorry.


----------



## Edvet (21 Jun 2018)

Looks like an Amano to me.
I had about 10 in a 50x50x50cm cube and they cleaned it up perfectly


----------

